# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας >  απο το καλο στο καλύτερο

## makx

χερετισμούς απο την Ορεστιάδα σε ολους 

Υστερα απο πολλές προσπάθειες για το στήσημο του πρότου link 
επιτελους κατι αρχίζει να κινειται στην ορεστιαδα .  ::  

ευχαριστίες σε όσους βοήθησαν τον βασίλη και με την σειρά του βοήθησε 
εμένα (και σε λίγο εμας ).  ::  

Σε λιγο καιρό θα γίνουμε περισότεροι ..... 
όλα πανε απο το καλο στο καλύτερο 


.........

----------

